
Will London monetise Metro passengers mobility data - Gerthak
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/17/10/02/023249/will-london-monetize-wifi-tracking-data-from-its-tube-passengers?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15382274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15382274)

There are a number of other submissions of this story, but the titles vary
wildly and I haven't been able to find any other significant discussion.

